# WiiU New 1st Party IP



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 10, 2013)

In an interview with Famitsu magazine in Japan (photographed on Kotaku), Miyamoto has said that Nintendo is working on a brand new Wii U game that isn't part of one of Nintendo's existing franchises.

*"With Mario Kart 8 coming out in the Spring of next year, we'll have a good selection [of Wii U games] available, so I'm thinking isn't it about time we release a new franchise?" reads the quote. Famitsu's follow-up question - "A new franchise! Would that a be brand new title that you would be working on?" - garnered the following response: "I can't talk too much detail right now, but I will say that this new title has been keeping me busy lately."
*
This would be the first brand-new game IP to be released on Wii U by Nintendo except launch title Nintendo Land - and though Nintendo has always innovated within its established franchises, since the Gamecube days entirely new games outside those franchises have been a rarity at Nintendo. Something totally new would be very welcome.


Oh shit.


----------



## Yagura (Jul 10, 2013)

Please don't have Wii in the title.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 10, 2013)

It won't, it will have "U".


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 10, 2013)

Can't wait to see it, I know miyamoto has been working on it and has been busy on it.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 10, 2013)

nintendo. something new. i believe it when i see it.

fuck around and its gonna be mario in a ostrich suit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 10, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> nintendo. something new. i believe it when i see it.
> 
> fuck around and its gonna be mario in a ostrich suit.



Nah. That would be too subtle.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 10, 2013)

This better be a bigger title coming from him.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 10, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> *nintendo. something new*. i believe it when i see it.
> 
> fuck around and its gonna be mario in a ostrich suit.



sigh... statement like this one are from people that they don't have any idea of the IP's Nintendo already created in the past 10 years...  smh


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> sigh... statement like this one are from people that they don't have any idea of the IP's Nintendo already created in the past 10 years...  smh



Shows you how ignorant gamers are, they complain about nintendo not making new IPs when they have made so many new IPs this gen alone on the wii and ds. Funny how they don't seem to notice the new IPs nintendo makes that they don't play but complain that aren't there.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 10, 2013)

inb4 another crappy Wii Music joke that no one will laugh at.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm not sure if miyammoto can deliver  he was a genious back in the day but things are very different now.

But he got my attention.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> inb4 another crappy Wii Music joke that no one will laugh at.



My counter

[YOUTUBE]yLprUqHmsOo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 10, 2013)

"Xenoblade isn't a new IP! It has "Xeno" in it's title so it's definitely related to Xenosaga/Xenogears, Nintendon't SUX nya-nya-NYA!"


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 10, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> "Xenoblade isn't a new IP! It has "Xeno" in it's title so it's definitely related to Xenosaga/Xenogears so Nintenod sux nya-nya-NYA!"


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 10, 2013)

The other day I read a comment in this forum that Nintendo doesn't take risk with new IP's that they play save..

People do not have any idea of how many new IP's from Nintendo bombed 

Just because you don't see new IP's from Nintendo that you don't like that doesn't mean that they are not doing such..


----------



## Yagura (Jul 10, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I'm not sure if miyammoto can deliver  he was a genious back in the day but things are very different now.
> 
> But he got my attention.



Well, it depends on your expectations. 

Like if your pandering for some sort of survival horror IP like The Evil Within or something equally foreign to Nintendo, your obviously going to be disappointed.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 10, 2013)

My only complaint:

Don't think you ought to wait till you get a name?


----------



## Furious George (Jul 10, 2013)

Don't think this needed its own thread...


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> sigh... statement like this one are from people that they don't have any idea of the IP's Nintendo already created in the past 10 years...  smh



woah, 10 years, that's an extremely entended time period you're using bruh. 

i'm not much of a handheld gamer(only in it for pokemon, really) so i missed most of their stuff on the ds/3ds

nonetheless, when they make statements like "all these mario games are like new ip's" i can't help but being underwhelmed. I'm getting a U at some point for monolith x but i don't see me buying many games for it. Still, i'm looking out for whatever they're coming up with, i did say "i believe it when i see it".



Furious George said:


> Don't think this needed its own thread...



rare occurrence and all **


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 10, 2013)

Probably from the small team Miyamoto made for himself to work on original games instead of big production stuff like Nintendo's main series.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 10, 2013)

Inb4 Nintendo isn't manly enough. And how playing PS4One will instantly grow you beards on your face, penis, and controllers. 



Furious George said:


> Don't think this needed its own thread...



Shattap


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm more concerned to what type of game it is.

Action RPG would really tickle my fancy.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 10, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Probably from the small team Miyamoto made for himself to work on original games instead of big production stuff like Nintendo's main series.



This is not my feeling about it but a lot of people are guessing this..


----------



## Gnome (Jul 10, 2013)

Hopes to it not being a mini game collection game.

What we *need *is more Fortune Street here in Murica.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 11, 2013)

Hoping this new IP will be an interesting one. Lord knows the WiiU could use a new one.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 11, 2013)

Inb4 it's an e-shop download.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 11, 2013)

What if miyammoto creates an FPS game?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 11, 2013)




----------

